# grantsville res



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

So I am going on a father and son's this weekend to Grantsville res. I was told there is fishing biking and atv riding. I have never been there so looking to find out what I am in for.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought you hated atv's? I was at vernon last weekend never been to grantsville res but would love to get a fishing report/directions on how to find it....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

orvis1-

Google Earth. Go to Grantsville (west of Tooele) and look for the puddle just SW of there. It's the only thing around that area for a mile or two (so it looks) and is not named on GE. It doesn't look like it belongs there, either. No real mountains around or anything.

I hear that they have some decent browns, but never fished it.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

It's mainly a put-and-take fishery with planted rainbows. There is a lot of rocky structure that supports a ton of smallish crayfish, and yes there is a small population of decent browns which seem to feed on them. Matador took a 23" hog out of there last season. It's small, and usually a lot of people on weekends.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

It's got to be the the most ugly lake in utah. As far as camping there is some at a campground at the res. but thats it. You'll have to go west about 3 miles from the res to camp. The trails are very limited for atvs.

I thought you would rather be dead than ride atvs. Doooooooouh! :lol:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> I thought you hated atv's?


I am not riding them but was told that is something that people can do there along with fishing and biking. I was also told there is a campground.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

fixed is right. 

Take a camera. Not for the fish, but for the people. There are some interesting types out there. I fish it a fair amount, but it boggles my mind as to why anyone would have an organized event there. There is a campground, but it may as well be a church parking lot covered in 6 inches of dust. You will do best if you follow a hatchery truck. I have only caught one decent brown out of there (on the Llama Leech by Cheech.)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Worms and chesse weatherby25 !

Camp a ways from the water, people like to fish and _stuff_ all night.

Have a good time..


----------



## Jeff (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is where it's at:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&g ... iwloc=addr

I have to admit I fish there a ton, but every time I'm fishing there, I curse the place, hardly ever catch anything. For some reason, I always end up back there a few weeks later though, always thinking "Oh I'll catch something this time!". I always take my porta-bote out there, as the shores are usually crowded, and there are lots of bugs. In a small boat on the water, it's much nicer.

I was there this last Saturday, didn't catch anything. Between 3 of us, no one even had a bite. It was my first time out there this year, and I must say, compared to last fall, we hardly saw any fish on the fish finder. I really think it's been quite heavily fished over the fall / winter / spring, as it probably never froze, or wasn't frozen for long, and hasn't been stocked in a long time.

The only fish we saw anyone catch was when we were pulling in to shore to leave, and an 8 year old girl caught a huge carp. I heard rumors of carp in there, but now I can say I've seen it with my own eyes. I was disgruntled about that.

As far as the actual fishing does go, every time I've seen anyone with fish on a stringer, and asked them what they were using, it's always been powerbait. I've personally never seen anyone pull a brown out of there, always just stocked rainbows, but supposedly they are in there somewhere. The only times I've ever personally caught fish there was with a bubble, 4 feet of leader, and a fly. I got 1 from the shore that way, and a few trolling around in my boat that way. Fishing there in the evening seems to be most effective, I've never caught anything in the morning / afternoon before.

There is a decent outhouse there, and a campground area with a bunch of cement slab RV pads. When we went this Saturday, 90% of the RV pads had trailers on them, it was quite crowded, we've never seen it that busy before. Seems like the place to be now that the weather is nice 

Anyways, I wish you luck. Not impossible to catch fish there, just the slowest fishing hole I know of, but that seems to somehow always make me more determined to go back and try to catch something. If you seem some guy with a blue van, setting up a porta-bote, give me a holler


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Jeez...Jeff !! :shock: :shock: 

Impressive first post !!  

Welcome to the forum ... *\-\*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jeff it did freeze I went out in december and fished for 8 hours. Between 6 of us we got 1 bite. I went out again in Jan fished for 2 hours, got 3 bites, and zero fish. The Ice did get to over a foot deep.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is what I know about Grantsville:

Its not too far of a drive (about an hour for me).

There is a slight chance of catching a big brown.

Its best for planters right after they stock it.

You can catch a butt-load of crayfish there, but most of them are small.

Its a good place to observe ******** with very loud children and/or wives.

I actually kind of like it as a fishery if the planters are biting, but seldom fish there because its so annoying to listen to all the white trash. Fish it early in the morning or later in the evening and a lot of the dweebs won't be there.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

He's talking about my kids and wife. Incase you wondering weatherby. :wink:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> He's talking about my kids and wife. Incase you wondering weatherby.


Well ya I figured that. I know that means Tree's is also hanging around as he likes to keep his familly close. Plus I am sure that Pro is keeping a close eye on things as well as there could be some bighorn's in a 100 squre mile area. :lol:

Thanks for you thoughts on this place. It is not some place that I would want to go. Just going there as a favor to the wife or to her dad how ever you look at it.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on the place, nice first post Jeff welcome! Sounds like if I am going that way better to stay at vernon then, at least you can spread out a bit and the ATV trails are everywhere. Fishing sounds similar at bolth lakes, we have never been skunked at vernon just never really had fast fishing either.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> So I am going on a father and son's this weekend to Grantsville res. I was told there is fishing biking and atv riding. I have never been there so looking to find out what I am in for.


I'm going there this weekend for a fathers and sons outing as well. I wonder how many wards will be there :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> I wonder how many wards will be there


7

J/k, I don't even know what a ward is! :lol:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Take lots of sunscreen, not much shade. My family did really well there last fall catching 12-14" bows.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Take lots of sunscreen, not much shade. My family did really well there last fall catching 12-14" bows.


What do you mean that lake is surrounded by big huge pines and quakies. :lol:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> I'm going there this weekend for a fathers and sons outing as well. I wonder how many wards will be there


Not my ward but it is my father in laws ward. I see your from west jordan might just be the same ward.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> > I'm going there this weekend for a fathers and sons outing as well. I wonder how many wards will be there
> 
> 
> Not my ward but it is my father in laws ward. I see your from west jordan might just be the same ward.


I might know him, what's his name? (I've only been in the ward for around 7/8 months so I might know who it is)


----------

